# New Article Flatheads And Kayaks



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out my new article in this online magazine all about catching flatheads in kayaks. 

http://www.magazine.sokayakfishing.com/#190-191


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done, sir. Well written with plenty of good information.

Do you "modify" your bream baits - like snip their tails off to make them struggle?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I do not. I chunk them like they are most of the time


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Good article. Enjoyed reading it. Sounds like you have the knack for catchin them tabby cats!!! I like to catch them with my hands!!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> Good article. Enjoyed reading it. Sounds like you have the knack for catchin them tabby cats!!! I like to catch them with my hands!!!



Hand fishing is not something I want to try down here in Florida. I have seen some of the creatures that lurk in these muddy rivers. Nope not for me:thumbsup:


----------

